# Our last attempt at natural conception before next IVF, and...



## JuJu74 (Feb 24, 2013)

... I think I had implantation cramping yesterday 10 dpo and now some pinkish discharge today. Gulp!

I've never conceived naturally.  I've never had cramping prior to the start of my period so I'm trying not to get excited that I may possibly have conceived.

I did a pregnancy test this morning and it was bfn, but it would be too early if implantation only happened yesterday.

When I got pregnant via ivf, I had pinkish discharge from 11dpo that lasted for 4 days but no implantation cramping.  So the discharge fits my previous pregnancy and the 10 dpo gives me hope that it's not the beginning of AF.

My heart is in my mouth.  I was waiting for my period to start to ring the clinic and order my drug regime.  We had a failed FET last October and it hit me hard.  I would be so ecstatic if I got pregnant naturally.

I'm sharing here because I don't want to get my husband's hopes up and I'm going crazy googling symptoms. I've never posted on this branch of the forum before, but would love to hear from some of you or hope it's okay just to share this here to keep me sane.

Thanks  

JJ


----------



## sunshine and clouds (Sep 28, 2014)

Good luck!


----------

